
Targeting leftover land mines - evo_9
http://news.harvard.edu/gazette/story/2011/05/targeting-leftover-land-mines/
======
svrocks
I participated in one of the trials for Lahiru's project. The system was very
intuitive: it's basically a metal detector that interacts with a computer to
store state. As you approach the edge of metallic object and the metal
detector beeps you can click a button to store the current location of the
detector. By moving the detector along the edge of the object and storing more
points you can map out the shape of the object to determine whether it is a
mine or just debris.

It's nice to see this solution is getting close to shipping. Definitely a
smartphone app whose value we can all appreciate.

